# Middle of July



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

How do the tides look for the middle of July? I will be in Orange Beach July 12 - 19. What does it look like for inshore and pier fishing that week? I'm hoping, if the tides cooperate, to come fish the Pensacola pier some time(s) that week.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Come on guys. I'm lousy at reading tide charts. Help me out, please.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Tarpon should be running in the morning hours regardless of the tide. Kings should be there very early and then show up sporadically throughout the day. (but could be iffy) Last year there were a decent amount of Spanish during this time because I was tarpon fishing every day and remember seeing them. A lot of rain, west wind, and jelly fish could make the fishing worse.


----------

